# I can't take it anymore!!!



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

This weather is killing me!

Granted, I probably wouldn't have fished in the last couple weeks even if it were nicer, but NOT EVEN HAVING THE OPTION is sucking the life out of me!!

I can't wait for another fishless day on the Clinton! C'mon Spring!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

back2spool said:


> This weather is killing me!
> 
> Granted, I probably wouldn't have fished in the last couple weeks even if it were nicer, but NOT EVEN HAVING THE OPTION is sucking the life out of me!!
> 
> I can't wait for another fishless day on the Clinton! C'mon Spring!!


Take up ice fishing its helps pass the time.
Aaron


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

back2spool said:


> I can't wait for another fishless day on the Clinton! C'mon Spring!!


I'm almost to double digit days getting bageled. I've tried every fly, method, stretch, I've almost lost all hope. Only a few more weeks...

BTW - I take it those were your pics in Fraley's update on the 6th? Nice steely. I'm ChromeKid on BBT.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

stinger63 said:


> Take up ice fishing its helps pass the time.
> Aaron


Aaron, ice fishing at Clinton?


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

LSC Punk said:


> I'm almost to double digit days getting bageled. I've tried every fly, method, stretch, I've almost lost all hope. Only a few more weeks...
> 
> BTW - I take it those were your pics in Fraley's update on the 6th? Nice steely. I'm ChromeKid on BBT.


Yah, that was I.

Thanks a lot!

I need to get an id on his site. What a good guy, that guy...


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree, all this weather is good for is icefishing which luckily I took up last year...I can't wait to get back to steelhead though, catching little gills and crappies just isn't the same... btw back2spool, that was a pretty steelie you got there congrats! That is truly a fun river to fish in the winter... Hopefully we will be back to "real" fishing here soon!


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i was out chasin chrome this past saturday night, didn't catch anything, but it was still fun as always, plenty of river fishing to be had this time of year, alot of it has to depend on the kind of flows you get on your favorite stretches of streams.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I know what you mean by the weather, its been cold here lately too, probably only 70 degrees or so during the day, man I need a heavier coat.:lol::evil:


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

who needs 70? Up here 20 is the new 70  Heck without the wind it felt downright balmy outside today


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

Steelplugger said:


> who needs 70? Up here 20 is the new 70  Heck without the wind it felt downright balmy outside today


Right on plugger! In fact with this heat wave i was maybe going to try to get out on Thursday to break in my new Raven rod from the dipper. I have been ITCHIN to break that thing in!

Does anyone know if the Rockwood area on the Huron is all froze up? How about the pool above the coffer?:help:


----------

